# Nissan Sunny Y10 4x4 GA16DE



## Injection (Oct 17, 2008)

So, i have one intresting Nissan Sunny. Usually they're FWD, but i have AWD. I have seen only two of them in Estonia. One is mine and another one years ago, it was for sale, now i haven't even heard about it.

Made: 1993
Colour: Grey
Chassis: Y10 (Wagon)
Engine: 1.6 litres GA16DE Twin Cam 16V
Power: 75 kW
Transmission: 5-speed manual
WD: AWD

Ads:
*Electrical mirrors
*Central locking
*Lights regulator

At sec it's in quite bad condition, wait for summer, then i can start building it up (at least i hope so).

If someone has information about this kind of car, please let me know.

Unfortunately i haven't any pictures of my Sunny in my PC, so i have to add them later.

Correct my clerical error too please!


----------



## Injection (Oct 17, 2008)

Some say it's Nissan Sunny III Traveller


----------



## Injection (Oct 17, 2008)

*Finally some pictures*

Don't mention my Sunny's bad condition, just don't have any time and money, cause school takes most of my time (and money too ).


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

What some of us wouldn't give for an AWD GA-series. You lucky Estonians.


----------



## Injection (Oct 17, 2008)

So noone has any information about it?


----------



## ching_84 (Nov 20, 2008)

wow, a 4x4 Y10 u have....
here in malaysia , there are oni FWD with GA16DS ....
can u shows some information and the spec of ur Y10 and the 4X4 transmission and the rear axle??


----------



## ching_84 (Nov 20, 2008)

Found this 2 sites....
http://www.sr20-forum.com/general-sr20/20610-y10-sunny-wagon-awd.html
and /nissan/Y10_awd/


----------



## Injection (Oct 17, 2008)

ching_84 said:


> Found this 2 sites....
> http://www.sr20-forum.com/general-sr20/20610-y10-sunny-wagon-awd.html
> and /nissan/Y10_awd/


This one looks like my babe, but it has GA16DE, wish it would have VTC or GA20DET


----------



## ching_84 (Nov 20, 2008)

It is full time or part time AWD transmission?


----------



## Injection (Oct 17, 2008)

ching_84 said:


> It is full time or part time AWD transmission?


Unfortunately I don't really know. I've thought about it much, think it's still part time. Cause I'm workin' on my other project I haven't searched much 'bout it.


----------



## ching_84 (Nov 20, 2008)

Plonk in SR20VE or VET with 4x4......


----------



## irul_2 (Jul 12, 2009)

ching_84 said:


> Plonk in SR20VE or VET with 4x4......


haven't seen yet Y10 with 4x4...


----------



## B14BOT (May 2, 2009)

why not by subaru wagon ? hehhee


----------



## ching_84 (Nov 20, 2008)

B14BOT said:


> why not by subaru wagon ? hehhee


because u r driving a nissan sentra too:fluffy:


----------

